# Has anyone ever had a 97 Punch Ninfa???



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

It is too late I ordered them but I want to know what you guys who have had them thought about it?


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

hova45 said:


> It is too late I ordered them but I want to know what you guys who have had them thought about it?


I am gonna be that guy with that post.

Never had them, but I would be more than willing to give you my opinion of yours.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

You WILL NOT be disappointed. They're very nice smokes.... I enjoyed the fisrt 1/2 of the smoke more than the 2nd, but that's just me. :tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

hova45 said:


> It is too late I ordered them but I want to know what you guys who have had them thought about it?


One of the best cigars Ive ever smoked. Srsly. I was too late on those today and Ive been banging my head against the wall since this afternoon!

Very nice score, Joey!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Gah, am I the only one that can't find them?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Gah, am I the only one that can't find them?


no 

:r


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> One of the best cigars Ive ever smoked. Srsly. I was too late on those today and Ive been banging my head against the wall since this afternoon!
> 
> Very nice score, Joey!


But you still have some its not like you dont have any ninfas


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

hova45 said:


> But you still have some its not like you dont have any ninfas


Yes, but those 97's are just too good to pass on...I am pretty sure the ones I enjoyed were from that same batch that were available...


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Yes, but those 97's are just too good to pass on...I am pretty sure the ones I enjoyed were from that same batch that were available...


I guess I still think that one that you gave me was amazing, best cigar I have had, next to the Saint Luis Rey Lonsdale. I love that plum pudding taste


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Has anyone ever had a 97 Punch Ninfa??? 


I've had a number of Ninfas - older and younger - but never a 97. All very good to outstanding. 
Send me couple of your 97s and I'll let you know how they compare.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

No! But I did get punched by a nimpho in 97. (or did I stay at a holiday in express). Sorry! :ss I am just a dumbass.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

mdtaggart said:


> No! But I did get punched by a nimpho in 97. (or did I stay at a holiday in express). Sorry! :ss I am just a dumbass.


Must of been some freaky stuff going on bro...lol:ss:tu


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

hova45 said:


> It is too late I ordered them but I want to know what you guys who have had them thought about it?


Bastard, I was late on the draw (by the time I'd called, they were all gone)! Enjoy them!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

pistol said:


> Bastard, I was late on the draw (by the time I'd called, they were all gone)! Enjoy them!


For having a name like Pistol, Pete you are pretty slow at drawing your guns bro.rofl


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

hova45 said:


> For having a name like Pistol, Pete you are pretty slow at drawing your guns bro.rofl


:r I'm a lover not a fighter bro! Enjoy those Ninfas, I have 2 boxes left, so I can't bitch. If anyone was going to beat me to them, I'm glad it was you!:tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

pistol said:


> :r I'm a lover not a fighter bro! Enjoy those Ninfas, I have 2 boxes left, so I can't bitch. If anyone was going to beat me to them, I'm glad it was you!:tu


:r:r I love that line thanks bro


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

hova45 said:


> It is too late I ordered them but I want to know what you guys who have had them thought about it?


cab or dress box


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

steelheaderdu said:


> You WILL NOT be disappointed. They're very nice smokes.... I enjoyed the fisrt 1/2 of the smoke more than the 2nd, but that's just me. :tu


You have had the '97 ninfa...... where have I been....... Do you have a box or what... let me know.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I smoked a '97, and it sucked!

That being said.....I smoked it in 1997
hehehehe


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

gabebdog1 said:


> cab or dress box


Procured a dress 97 box and a 2000 cab


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Bruce said:


> I smoked a '97, and it sucked!
> 
> That being said.....I smoked it in 1997
> hehehehe


Only you Bruce....lol


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

JPH said:


> Only you Bruce....lol


:tpd::hn:ss


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

damn, I was too slow on this box as well, by a couple minutes. They sound like they should be great. My quest to find a ninfa continues. Congrats.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

jkim05 said:


> damn, I was too slow on this box as well, by a couple minutes. They sound like they should be great. My quest to find a ninfa continues. Congrats.


Dam that means I have a crazy trigger finger and the blackberry is dangerous


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Cigars from Mexico are not all that. There are other Ninfas to be found.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey, what's a Punch Ninja anyways? I that one of those crazy Kung Fu moves like pulling someone's heart out of their chest while it's still beating? Why would anyone want to get that done to them?:chk


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Got my dress box today:chk


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

have heard stories about them, but never tried one............someday


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> have heard stories about them, but never tried one............someday


I know someone who just got a box. Maybe he can hook you up.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

nice to see these are still out there somewhere....gotta keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Got my dress box today:chk


pics? curiosity has me :hn


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> pics? curiosity has me :hn


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks, man. I'll be seeing for myself soon enough :tu


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Smoked one last night. Very typical Punch profile but also very smooth. Second half was far better..maybe it was the comparison with an 80's Monte especial that helped both cigars but I actually nubbed this thing.....not something I do often :ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Navydoc said:


> Smoked one last night. Very typical Punch profile but also very smooth. Second half was far better..maybe it was the comparison with an 80's Monte especial that helped both cigars but I actually nubbed this thing.....not something I do often :ss


Nice :ss gotta love the 80's


----------

